# Fears & Phobias



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

People shouldn't be afraid of their governments. Governments should be afraid of their people.

No need to have fears or IslamoPhobia before even starting the Era.
Get rid of your fears and let's work together for a better life.

Welcome Muslim Brotherhood


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

The Surfer said:


> People shouldn't be afraid of their governments. Governments should be afraid of their people.
> 
> No need to have fears or IslamoPhobia before even starting the Era.
> Get rid of your fears and let's work together for a better life.
> ...


OK, no one has commented or talked for a while so I gotta ask! Is that "Welcome, Muslim Brotherhood" as in you are the Muslim Brotherhood or "Welcome Muslim Brotherhood" as in We should welcome the Muslim Brotherhood?

I must admit I got quite a chuckle over this assuming you meant you were the Muslim Brotherhood after all the things that have been posted lately. But when I reread it, I thought you could mean we should welcome the Muslim Brotherhood. You must admit, if you have a reputation you have to live with it, whether it's true or false. All things change and evolve. Words mean nothing without inline actions following it.

I read this forum every day and have come to the conclusion that many here assume and speak without knowing facts, bless their hearts. Though I must admit, even my husband (Egyptian) says he can't stand the MB just for the reason that he's had business dealings with them in the past and they were not true to their words. So all I have to say is Muslim Brotherhood is being watched to see if their words are true - if not, Tahrir Square can be used again and again, till the country is safe because their is no more FEAR. At one point in my life I was told I had PHOBIAS and was sent to a psychiatrist who told me they would like to see who sent me because the ones that sent me were the one with mental health problems.

Facts are held in the eye of the beholder, truth is in God's eyes. We are waiting to see truth. We expect it, we love it, we demand it. The good people of Egypt expect it, love it, demand it. ISA it will come.


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

hyper_janice said:


> - if not, Tahrir Square can be used again and again, till the country is safe because their is no more FEAR..


This is it Simply =) ,, no need to have fears since all the people knew the way to Tahrir Square.


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

Whether i want Muslim Brotherhood or not I'm just supporting them as it is the Democratic choice of the people.

They will always gain all my support and respect unless they break a promise.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but being democratic means you don't have to support them just because they are in... that is what opposition is all about..


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> but being democratic means you don't have to support them just because they are in... that is what opposition is all about..


If they'll keep promises as i wish, why not supporting?
If they change words then we all know what to do.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> but being democratic means you don't have to support them just because they are in... that is what opposition is all about..



Not so sure that these guys are much into the concept of an opposition. After all if they are executing the will of god, wouldn't any form of opposition be a form of heresy?


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

The Surfer said:


> If they'll keep promises as i wish, why not supporting?
> If they change words then we all know what to do.


And what would that be exactly, rush down to Tahrir again? :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Surfer said:


> If they'll keep promises as i wish, why not supporting?
> If they change words then we all know what to do.




No reason not to support if that is what you want, I was just pointing out that being in a democratic country means you do not have to support the government..if you have to support them against your wishes then thats a dictatorship. 



quote from you.... I'm just supporting them as it is the Democratic choice of the people.

but the above is no reason to support...you should support because you agree


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Not so sure that these guys are much into the concept of an opposition. After all if they are executing the will of god, wouldn't any form of opposition be a form of heresy?




I did ask once why Mubarak was president if it was not god's will...


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

CAIRODEMON said:


> And what would that be exactly, rush down to Tahrir again? :confused2:


Muslim BrotherHood members are 1 million (more or less), Egypt's population is 90 million.
They promised to rule by Shari'a and Sunna (which is so clear and determinable).
Whenever they break promises they'll never be elected again.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Not so sure that these guys are much into the concept of an opposition. After all if they are executing the will of god, wouldn't any form of opposition be a form of heresy?


until way into the 18 days the salafis kept saying the revolution was haram, you must obey your dictator


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Not so sure that these guys are much into the concept of an opposition. After all if they are executing the will of god, wouldn't any form of opposition be a form of heresy?


If you read some history you won't be confused about stuff like that.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The Surfer said:


> This is it Simply =) ,, no need to have fears since all the people knew the way to Tahrir Square.


And if that happened, will those who would be protesting in Tahrir Square be..............Revolutionaries and patriots? Or drug addicts with no moral that are there to have sex and play music disturbing the hard working majority?


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

aykalam said:


> until way into the 18 days the salafis kept saying the revolution was haram, you must obey your dictator












If you think so then who's those bearded guys  ?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The Surfer said:


> If you read some history you won't be confused about stuff like that.




If he/she reads some history? Seriously? So first the Islamophobia line and now questioning others' knowledge instead of proving them wrong? I thought that this technique was exclusive to the Muslim minorities in Europe and the USA, but never thought it would be used in a Muslim country 

You're good! Keep it up


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The Surfer said:


> If you think so then who's those bearded guys  ?


Those bearded guys are the ones who *DISOBEYED *their religious leaders' direct orders of not joining in the protests and staying home instead?


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

DeadGuy said:


> If he/she reads some history? Seriously? So first the Islamophobia line and now questioning others' knowledge instead of proving them wrong? I thought that this technique was exclusive to the Muslim minorities in Europe and the USA, but never thought it would be used in a Muslim country
> 
> You're good! Keep it up


I meant the MB's History ,, they're so into Politics and business, nothing more.
when i read their history i discovered they were in the opposition for their entire life so it would be rude if they harm the opposition on them.
Despite he/she mentioned Executions which is totally not their style.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

The Surfer said:


> Muslim BrotherHood members are 1 million (more or less), Egypt's population is 90 million.
> They promised to rule by Shari'a and Sunna (which is so clear and determinable).
> Whenever they break promises they'll never be elected again.



Whenever! That is an interesting choice of words. ie when they break promises, not if? Do you think that they believe that they need to be elected again in order to continue ruling ad infinitem?:eyebrows:


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Whenever! That is an interesting choice of words. ie when they break promises, not if? Do you think that they believe that they need to be elected again in order to continue ruling ad infinitem?:eyebrows:


Actually i don't care what they believe in. I believe that this nation will never underestimate the people's power.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The Surfer said:


> I meant the MB's History ,, they're so into Politics and business, nothing more.
> when i read their history i discovered they were in the opposition for their entire life so it would be rude if they harm the opposition on them.
> Despite he/she mentioned Executions which is totally not their style.


Yea I thought it was really rude for the MB people, among others, to come out blaming that _****_ for leaving her house in the first place when the army idiots beaten the sh!t outta her after getting her naked 

Oh wait a minute, I didn't really think it was rude, I just thought it was a TYPICAL hypocrisy and suits their best interest with SCAF :spit:

And executions isn't the MB's style? Are you serious? 
uke:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The Surfer said:


> If you think so then who's those bearded guys  ?


You really shoud read some history 

http://wilyawil.com/en/2012/01/the-history-of-salafism-in-egypt/:cool:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am against any person/government/ country who tries to impose their religious beliefs on me.
It is not phobia against Islam.. I would think most of us expats on this forum have more Muslim friends that Copts..
Nothing wrong with religion when it is kept in it's place..


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> You really shoud read some history
> 
> http://wilyawil.com/en/2012/01/the-history-of-salafism-in-egypt/:cool:


Think the right link is http://wilyawil.com/en/2012/01/the-history-of-salafism-in-egypt/


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The Surfer said:


> I meant the MB's History ,, they're so into Politics and business, nothing more.
> when i read their history i discovered they were in the opposition for their entire life so it would be rude if they harm the opposition on them.
> *Despite he/she mentioned Executions which is totally not their style.*





DeadGuy said:


> And executions isn't the MB's style? Are you serious?



EDIT to my post: The original post talks about executing Allah's WILL! Which is different from EXECUTIONS! Dude you just shot yourself on the foot, AGAIN, by saying excutions isn't MB's style :lol:


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

The Surfer said:


> I meant the MB's History ,, they're so into Politics and business, nothing more.
> when i read their history i discovered they were in the opposition for their entire life so it would be rude if they harm the opposition on them.
> Despite he/she mentioned Executions which is totally not their style.



No, I did not at any time mention "Executions" I did however use the present participle of the verb to execute, it's not quite the same thing! I am however intrigued that you would jump to such a conclusion.

Look, it looks like you are not a native English speaker, I would guess that Arabic is your first language, and most certainly you are able to debate in English far better than I could in Arabic, so I am not trying to score grammatical points off you, but please read carefully before making unfounded ascertations.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am against any person/government/ country who tries to impose their religious beliefs on me.
> It is not phobia against Islam.. I would think most of us expats on this forum have more Muslim friends that Copts..
> Nothing wrong with religion when it is kept in it's place..


Agreed, I spent my early teenage years in Northern Ireland and developed an aversion to politics and religion being intertwined. I have subsequently lived in many different countries, but I have not changed my opinions. It's not an anti-Islamic thing at all, I do not believe that Christian fundamentalists make good rulers either.


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

DeadGuy said:


> EDIT to my post: The original post talks about executing Allah's WILL! Which is different from EXECUTIONS! Dude you just shot yourself on the foot, AGAIN, by saying excutions isn't MB's style :lol:


In my humble view after studying some history i didn't find any executions, but it would be nice if you enlighten me, would you please mention some executions done by MB?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> No, I did not at any time mention "Executions" I did however use the present participle of the verb to execute, it's not quite the same thing! I am however intrigued that you would jump to such a conclusion.
> 
> Look, it looks like you are not a native English speaker, I would guess that Arabic is your first language, and most certainly you are able to debate in English far better than I could in Arabic, so I am not trying to score grammatical points off you, but please read carefully before making unfounded ascertations.


I thought I missed a post that says the MB would go for executions, but then reading it again I realized what your post was about, but to be honest the whole executions' thing would still be a valid point against the MB, they did use it before, failed mostly yes, but they did go for it, and it wouldn't surprise me if they went for it again


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

CAIRODEMON said:


> No, I did not at any time mention "Executions" I did however use the present participle of the verb to execute, it's not quite the same thing! I am however intrigued that you would jump to such a conclusion.
> 
> Look, it looks like you are not a native English speaker, I would guess that Arabic is your first language, and most certainly you are able to debate in English far better than I could in Arabic, so I am not trying to score grammatical points off you, but please read carefully before making unfounded ascertations.


well, forgive my grammatical mistake, I thought you're scared of such a thing -executing the will of god- , just wanted to mention in their history they never did it before.
cheers


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The Surfer said:


> In my humble view after studying some history i didn't find any executions, but it would be nice if you enlighten me, would you please mention some executions done by MB?


Judge Ahmed el Khazendar, 1948.

Mahmoud Fahmy el Nokrashy, same year.

Tried to hit Gamal Abel Nasser in Alexandria, 1954.

Ahmed Maher, 1945.

However Ahmed Maher's assassinator's MB membership was questioned, but that leaves you to 2 CONFIRMED assassinations, and one that missed, all committed by the MB


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The Surfer said:


> In my humble view after studying some history i didn't find any executions, but it would be nice if you enlighten me, would you please mention some executions done by MB?


Since you can read Arabic, I think this link might be helpful if you really wanna learn about history. ??????? ???????? ??? ?? ???? ???????? ???? ??????? ?? ????? ?????? - ????? ????? ???? - ???? ???? ????? - ??????, ?????? ???????

But if you mean you studied the MB history as the MB portrayed it for you, then I don't think ANYTHING will help


----------



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

well, let me do my researches and get back to you.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The Surfer said:


> well, let me do my researches and get back to you.


Suit yourself.........


----------

